# Roasting a chicken - juice in the center? Help



## Debbie (Feb 11, 2006)

Have you ever roasted a whole chicken.. and then when the temperture says its done.. and sometimes even more then done...  it looks great.. then when u serve it, pink juice comes out of the center onto the plate, and looks gross?    you know its done, but the pink juice looks disgusting, I must be doing something wrong.. or there must be some way to stop this.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 11, 2006)

debbie, i'm guessing that your thermometer may be faulty, or the tip isn't inserted into the correct place in the bird, giving a false reading. also, you may be cooking it at too high a temp, causing the outside to be over cooked before the center is done. if you slice into a cooked chicken, there should be juices, but they should run pretty clear. the joints may still be a little bit pink, which would be ok to eat, but not pink juices.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't have a meat thermometre so I rely on an TNT trick I've been doing for ages. Insert a skewer into the thickest part of the bird's thigh (but be careful not to hit the bone) and place a deep soon (lol, not slotted ) directly underneath of the spot where you placed the skewer into the chicken. If the juices run red, pink or even vaguely tinted rosy pink the chicken (this applies to turkey cooking too) is not done and needs at least another 15 minutes (or way more if the juices are red) more of cooking time. Repeat again after you've given it more time (make a new skewer hole) and see if the colour of th juices have changed. Ideally they should be anywhere from almost clear to a lovely golden colour. 

I really should get a meat thermometre, and don't mean to imply that this method is better, just that it's a good way to double check that your bird has finished cooking.


----------

